# Vinegar



## jpmorganloft (Jan 18, 2007)

Is there a differance in the apple and i white disteled ?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to pigeon Talk,

Yep, distilled vinegar has little to none of the very potent "goodness" that is in it and is not good to give the pigeons, and the natural apple cider vinegar has the "mother" in it. There are a lot of proven benefits for our birds.

Read some more:

http://www.bragg.com/products/applecidervinegar.html


----------



## jpmorganloft (Jan 18, 2007)

jpmorganloft said:


> Is there a differance in the apple and in white ?


 No not at all Jp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by jpmorganloft View Post
Is there a differance in the apple and in white?



jpmorganloft said:


> No not at all Jp


Hate to break up the conversation that your having w/yourself on the 
forum, but yes, Jp, there is a difference between white distilled vinegar
and Raw Apple Cider Vinegar in terms of mineral content and probiotics 
which Raw Apple Cider Vinegar far exceeds that of white distilled vinegar
for nutritional value. If you do some of the research yourself, you'll find 
the same to be true.

fp


----------



## jpmorganloft (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you for your response You are right so I posted an article today I did find months ago I only found your response today.I have been using a multivegetable vinegar. thank You Again unless I am writing to my self again Jp


----------



## jpmorganloft (Jan 18, 2007)

jpmorganloft said:


> Thank you for your response You are right so I posted an article today I did find months ago I only found your response today.I have been using a multivegetable vinegar. thank You Again unless I am writing to my self again Jp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've been pondering this one since yesterday. I guess I was under the impression that the acetic acid was responsible for the bactericidal and anticanker properties. I hadn't considered that nutritional value had anything to do with the benefits of using the stuff.

Pidgey


----------

